# What's the consensus on Flachette shooting?



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

I noticed a few years ago that people were experimenting more with flechette ammunition fired by rubber, but never got to try it out myself.

Looking back it seems like it would be a rather optimal ammunition seeing as how the length and fletching would give a more stable and accurate flight, while remaining short enough to get a really good pull back where you wouldn't be able to get a good draw from standard arrow lengths.

I'm thinking of grabbing an angle grinder and making my own blunt tip and broadhead flachettes to confirm or deconfirm my suspicions, but what's the general consensus as of now? Was it just an old fad I missed out on that died off? Or is it still in a bit of an experimental phase?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Not a fad... people catch fish with those.

I catch snakes and zombies.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124226-cobras-worst-nightmare/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot them all the time


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I used to shoot them almost exclusively. I made then from roofing nails and either yarn or jute. Prefer Clod Poppers now (Saunders' clay ammo).


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I made then from roofing nails and either yarn or jute.


Here is an earlier jute twine version of mine...


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> > I made then from roofing nails and either yarn or jute.
> 
> 
> Here is an earlier jute twine version of mine...


I'm curious how you fire those. I've seen a barb on the point that would grip a wire when you pull back. Did you just put two pieces of jute on either side of your band and pull it back?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm curious how you fire those. I've seen a barb on the point that would grip a wire when you pull back. Did you just put two pieces of jute on either side of your band and pull it back?

Fletchette goes in a standard pouch, point up and yarn or jute tail down. When you release, the air resistance will straighten it out and the fletchette will fly point first.

Start w/ light bands, wear your safety glasses and wear a leather glove on your grip hand.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I'm curious how you fire those.












See here please: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124226-cobras-worst-nightmare/

And make sure you use an old school starship or shuttlecraft kind of slingshot. *Or bad stuff will happen.*



> Fletchette goes in a standard pouch, point up and yarn or jute tail down. When you release, the air resistance will straighten it out and the fletchette will fly point first.


Exactly.


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

> And make sure you use an old school starship or shuttlecraft kind of slingshot. *Or bad stuff will happen.*

I was thinking that. I don't suspect RTS shots being a problem but any kind of drop or fork hit looks like a bad time. I know 99.9% of the time those are just user error but I don't like user error giving me new and exciting body modifications.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After a certain size, these darts tumble and get quite dangerous to shoot. For longer darts, like they use for fishing and such, the best way is to have a built in hook in the tip and snag it on a string/cable instead of a pouch and shoot it that way.










The smallest one never fails, does not tumble, goes like an arrow. It's quite safe (if you use a small starship). This is the same size nail I used with the jute twine tail. But the tape-feathers make it go faster than the jute-twin tail. Always sticks in DEEP. And if it hits concrete at an angle, you see sparks... which surprised me.

The other two.. specially the largest one.... not so reliable. You need a larger pouch and a larger slingshot for those.

I built a special starship for darts of all kinds. No RTS or fork hit with THIS guy.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119810-starships/page-8#entry1427304

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119810-starships/page-10#entry1443572


----------



## signala (Sep 15, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> I used to shoot them almost exclusively. I made then from roofing by restonroof nails and either yarn or jute. Prefer Clod Poppers now (Saunders' clay ammo).


Same here.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, this is the weirdest thing that I have seen on this forum yet. My original post said "I made then from roofing nails and either yarn or jute." When @signala quoted me, it ended up as "I made then from roofing by restonroof nails and either yarn or jute."

I have no idea where the hyper-link came from. Sadly, I suspect that my post is being used for some sort of commercial gain. Does the forum owner get a penny each time somone clicks on the hyper-link? I think that I should get at least half of that! Can anyone help get this sorted out?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> Well, this is the weirdest thing that I have seen on this forum yet. My original post said "I made then from roofing nails and either yarn or jute." When @signala quoted me, it ended up as "I made then from roofing by restonroof nails and either yarn or jute."
> 
> I have no idea where the hyper-link came from. Sadly, I suspect that my post is being used for some sort of commercial gain. Does the forum owner get a penny each time somone clicks on the hyper-link? ((I love slingshots)) I think that I should get at least half of that! Can anyone help get this sorted out?


That is extremely odd and off putting to say the least. I would think it could be an error in the coding but that’s one weird freaking error. There are also certain bots that are capable of this. Not necessarily that it’s the forum owners. It may have come from an outside source, It is possible to edit a quote however, as you can see that I’ve done in your quote above. I would contact a moderator about this.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

guess, u must all update urselves with SLINGBOW and DARTS, check here Snipersling lots of progress have been made in DARTS since the do it urself NAIL DARTS.....but be carefull use protective hand gear, and avoid KILLING WILD LIFE (Man included)


----------

